# VIP222K Guide Format Changed - how to reset?



## Taylorcraft078 (Aug 7, 2009)

They changed the channel guide format on my VIP222k today. I have a video feed at the top of the screen now when I am in the guide. It takes up a lot of real estate that I would like back so that I can have a full screen of large print listing instead of scrunched listings.

The only menu options on the guide are number of rows to control text size. Nothing to kill the video and get the space back.

I tried the useless online chat with support. They suggested a hard reset. It didn't work - no surprise there.

Any idea on how to get the guide back to just text on the screen? 

Dave


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, there is no longer an option to remove the video from the guide. The latest software update for some receivers took this option away


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, only one venue left - begging to downgrade your box FW. 
While we have seen that a few years ago, but not by individual request.


----------



## Taylorcraft078 (Aug 7, 2009)

[email protected] Network said:


> Unfortunately, there is no longer an option to remove the video from the guide. The latest software update for some receivers took this option away


Great - a non-feature that reduces usablity and degrades the customer experience.

Dave


----------



## cfunk (Feb 11, 2003)

I would think that most people really like the video in the guide, I know I do


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

While I agree that PIG should be optional, if they're going to choose one or the other, it should be PIG.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> While I agree that PIG should be optional, if they're going to choose one or the other, it should be PIG.


It should be *optional* PIG, as it was before. Each of us should have a choice to customize it, to *continue *do that.


----------



## suparerks (Nov 25, 2011)

I have the same problem. hurrr


----------

